# Fridge / Freezer Power Consumption



## QldKev (18/9/12)

There's been the occasional post over the years about fridge / freezer power consumption. I know modern fridges are more efficient than older ones, and chest freezer conversions are meant to be the cheapest to run. 

In this thread Cortez finds his fridge heading towards $133 a year.

Back them I also played with an energy meter, and found my main keggerator was looking at $150 a year. This energy meter died after a month (and I couldn't find the receipt) so I haven't been able to accurately measure any more devices. 

I recently picked up a Belkin energy meter, and today plugged it into my first fridge to be measured. Initially I plan on running 1 day tests on my fridges/freezers. Long term I will do longer periods as things like the fermenting fridge will be at 18c for ales for a week followed by 4c cold conditioning, obviously the 4c will consume more power. Also summer will cause more power to be used than winter.

Here gwb had these stats
Keg King kegerator was measured / predicted to cost just under $50 per year. 
A 300l fridge freezer was measered at ~ $150 per year 
BIG 600l Jenn Air Fridge / Freezer with ice maker and water chiller all plumbed in ( which gets a LOT of use ) was measured at ~$300 per year. 

Does anyone have stats of where they have recorded their fridge and freezers power usages?

I'll try and keep this thread up to day as the number are recorded.


QldKev


----------



## woodwormm (18/9/12)

QLDKev,

I am a bit worried you're playing for the other team - the same one as 'The Minister' and 'SWMBO' - it's conspiracy theories like this that negate all of the good work I've done on promoting how cheap it is for me to brew my own beer! 

next thing you'll be starting a thread titled 'does the missus know how much that brew equipment cost' ! 

 

seriously though i will be very interested to see what a ferment fridge consumes for a week or two at 18 then a week at 4, only being opened every couple of days, versus the kitchen fridge.... 

any links to these energy meters? are they reliable?


----------



## QldKev (18/9/12)

printed forms section said:


> QLDKev,
> 
> I am a bit worried you're playing for the other team - the same one as 'The Minister' and 'SWMBO' - it's conspiracy theories like this that negate all of the good work I've done on promoting how cheap it is for me to brew my own beer!
> 
> ...




Na mate not joining your team.  

back to the topic... 

My wife knows what my brewery costs, and lets me go for it. She would be happy for me to buy a 50L Braumeister tomorrow if I wanted, I'm allowed to have hobbies. I'm sick of >$700 power bills and we don't even have a heater or aircon in the house, and the booster on the solar-heart has never been turned on since we moved in (a year ago, into a brand new house so much about being energy efficient houses). 

The meter most often used is this jaycar one, but it is the one I had that died after a month. 

The meter I just picked up is this one

Measuring power usage is pretty straight forward, so I assume they would be pretty accurate. 


QldKev


----------



## JaseH (18/9/12)

I've had a power meter on my 1950's Kelvinator beer fridge for a few months now, I'll check it later and post the results.


----------



## tricache (18/9/12)

Frothie said:


> I've had a power meter on my 1950's Kelvinator beer fridge for a few months now, I'll check it later and post the results.



I would be interested to know that one since I probably have a same era fridge


----------



## QldKev (18/9/12)

Frothie said:


> I've had a power meter on my 1950's Kelvinator beer fridge for a few months now, I'll check it later and post the results.





tricache said:


> I would be interested to know that one since I probably have a same era fridge



Also be good to compare it too here which claims a 22 c.f. of <1976 would be 2200 kWh, so I would expect a 1950's to be even higher.


QldKev


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/9/12)

I don't know how old it is but I have a Westinghouse 320L freezer which uses .22c per day = $80.30 a year running at 4C


----------



## benno1973 (18/9/12)

I had a topic discussing chesty power consumption a while back. Drews Brews measured his chesty and came up with...



> consumption of .8Kw/h on the day I was filtering my beers so lid open and closed alot. For the next 5 days with the lid closed I averaged .45Kw/h per day. I only brew (open and close lid) about every fortnight so rough math at 19.9c Kw/h here in Gero, 65c a week or $35 a year on my system.



... based on a 215L F&P chesty I think.

At the same time I measured my Keg King bar fridge and came up with:



> I measured the power consumption on my Keg King fridge and it averages 0.16 kWh/day, which means that it'd cost around $12 to run for the year.



Note that these tests were done in Feb, a pretty hot part of the year in Perth.

Apparently there's another thread that discusses power consumption of chest freezers...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=62351


----------



## JaseH (18/9/12)

QldKev said:


> Also be good to compare it too here which claims a 22 c.f. of <1976 would be 2200 kWh, so I would expect a 1950's to be even higher.
> 
> 
> QldKev



I haven't actually looked at the meter for months, forgot it was on there, but I remember the initial readings were surprisingly good! I have since replaced the door seal so will be interesting to see how its going.


----------



## JaseH (18/9/12)

Ok, not sure I am reading it correctly as I've misplaced the manual for the meter. But it looks to me like the old Kelvinator has used 38.9kwh over the last 20days, which at my electricity rates comes to about $8.55 or about $156 over a year.






I'll switch the meter over to my keezer (300L Centrex) and see how it goes.


----------



## QldKev (18/9/12)

Frothie said:


> Ok, not sure I am reading it correctly as I've misplaced the manual for the meter. But it looks to me like the old Kelvinator has used 38.9kwh over the last 20days, which at my electricity rates comes to about $8.55 or about $156 over a year.
> 
> I'll switch the meter over to my keezer (300L Centrex) and see how it goes.



Sounds realistic to me. 38.9 over 20days is just over 700 KWhr/yr. A brand new 430L here uses 380 KWhr/yr. 

My old 70's or 80's large upside down fridge (no Litres marking but I guess at least 500L) I've had the meter on since only 2pm is currently saying it's year will be 1066 kWhr, that's with the door not being opened or anything new being put inside in the last couple of days, and the temp display sitting around 6c. I'll check at 2pm tomorrow for the 24hr average and throw the device onto the next fridge.

Where no where close to what that site claims for usage, but they said 22c.f. which is about 622L and we don't know where their numbers are from?


QldKev


----------



## Camo1234 (19/9/12)

QldKev said:


> Na mate not joining your team.
> 
> back to the topic...
> 
> ...



How much did the Belkin cost you Kev?


----------



## QldKev (19/9/12)

Camo1234 said:


> How much did the Belkin cost you Kev?



Picked it up from Grocery Run for $20


QldKev


----------



## QldKev (19/9/12)

First result is in, 

Large 500+ upside fridge average over past 24hrs says will cost $243 per annum (based on $0.25c per kWh), so 972kWh/yr
The fridge door was not opened during the test period, so in the real world with warmish kegs being added etc, and summer coming it would be more.
I think I know the first fridge to go. 

It's now on the fermenting fridge set to 18c, will post 24hr average result tomorrow. 

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (21/9/12)

Update to keep them rolling in.

Large 450+ upside fridge from the 80's?, average over past 24hrs says will cost $243 per annum (based on $0.25c per kWh), so 972kWh/yr
The fridge door was not opened during the test period, so in the real world with warmish kegs being added etc, and summer coming it would be more.

320L fermenting fridge with 2 fermenters sitting stable at 18c, cost $33 per annum, so 132kWh/yr
In about a week I will get some stats on this fridge at 4c

380L upright house freezer, about 10 years old. full of food, normal use for doors opening etc, cost $194 per annum, so 776kWh/yr
So this freezer is cheaper to run than the old fridge.


QldKev


edit: changed first fridge to read 450L+


----------



## QldKev (22/9/12)

450+ upside fridge from the 80's?, average over past 24hrs says will cost $243 per annum (based on $0.25c per kWh), so 972kWh/yr
The fridge door was not opened during the test period, so in the real world with warmish kegs being added etc, and summer coming it would be more.

320L fermenting fridge with 2 fermenters sitting stable at 18c, cost $33 per annum, so 132kWh/yr
In about a week I will get some stats on this fridge at 4c

380L upright house freezer, about 10 years old. full of food, normal use for doors opening etc, cost $194 per annum, so 776kWh/yr
So this full freezer is cheaper to run than the old fridge.

420L full fridge, about 10 years old (pidgeon pair with freezer), normal use, cost $93 per annum, so 372kWh/yr

QldKev


----------



## benno1973 (22/9/12)

Interesting stats, there's obviously a huge variation. These numbers seem to be a lot more than the few chest freezers (albeit smaller in volume) earlier in the thread?


----------



## QldKev (22/9/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Interesting stats, there's obviously a huge variation. These numbers seem to be a lot more than the few chest freezers (albeit smaller in volume) earlier in the thread?



Reading through multiple thread and also sites and the variation reported is what got me interested enough to purchase the meter. Obviously fridges with freezers and straight freezers will use more power than straight fridges.

Looking at some of the stats

Amber Fluid mentioned _Westinghouse 320L freezer which uses .22c per day = $80.30 a year running at 4C_, my stat for 420L full fridge, about 10 years old, normal use, cost $93 per annum, so 372kWh/yr. I've based my $ on 0.25c per kWh, a lot of the stats were pre carbon tax etc, makes the $80 more about $90. So in this case my fridge is 100L larger, and a normal door type, that is in continual use. So I think it rates just as efficient if not slightly better. 

Frothie's fridge used 38.9kWh over 20 days, so about 709kWh over a year, about $177 using my 25c power. Which is roughly on par with my 380L upright freezer. Allowing the difference in age Vs mine being freezer only I think it kind of balances out. 

The keg king fridge mentioned at 0.16 kWh/day. Not sure how it was so efficient as that's more efficient than any bar fridge I can find on any manufacturers site, here a small all fridge Westinghouse  is rated at 265kWh/yr. I only plugged my keg king into the meter this morning so this may change over the next 20 odd hours, but at the moment it shows $76, which is about 304kWh a year, about 0.8 kWh/day; which puts it on par with the Westinghouse.

The 215L F&P freezer that said _For the next 5 days with the lid closed I averaged .45Kw/h per day. I only brew (open and close lid) about every fortnight so rough math at 19.9c Kw/h here in Gero, 65c a week or $35 a year on my system._ This seems like an extremely good number. Once I finished all my testing, I will take the meter around to a mates 500L chest freezer and plug it in. Fingers crossed this chest freezer will be very efficient as hopefully soon we will be swapping it for my keg king fridge. 



QldKev


----------



## spudfarmerboy (22/9/12)

Kev,
The meter that you are using, does it allow you to input different Kw Hr rates for different times of the day?
The reason I ask is that all my power consumption between midnight and 7 AM is off peak ( between 11 PM and 6 AM at other times of the year) and then peak rates for the rest of the day.
To work it out I would need to use both rates.
Cheers


----------



## QldKev (22/9/12)

spudfarmerboy said:


> Kev,
> The meter that you are using, does it allow you to input different Kw Hr rates for different times of the day?
> The reason I ask is that all my power consumption between midnight and 7 AM is off peak ( between 11 PM and 6 AM at other times of the year) and then peak rates for the rest of the day.
> To work it out I would need to use both rates.
> Cheers




Nope only one rate, it also doesn't have the time so it could only tell you the total power and not a break down. Being a fridge midnight to 7 AM being the coolest part of the day makes it chew less power during that time period. I think it would be fair to assume 3/4 usage during peak and get a rough idea of power.

Even in my case with the testing, I only see it as a guide. The large 450+L fridge was tested for 24hours without the door being opened. Every 2 to 3 weeks it would normally be opened to refill keg(s), and up to once a week to swap gas lines etc. Also summer will consume more power, and winter less. Same as if we keep throwing warm/hot stuff in the fridge to cool will all impact it.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (23/9/12)

450+ upside fridge from the 80's?, average over past 24hrs says will cost $243 per annum (based on $0.25c per kWh), so 972kWh/yr
The fridge door was not opened during the test period, so in the real world with warmish kegs being added etc, and summer coming it would be more.

320L fermenting fridge with 2 fermenters sitting stable at 18c, cost $33 per annum, so 132kWh/yr
In about a week I will get some stats on this fridge at 4c

380L upright house freezer, about 10 years old. full of food, normal use for doors opening etc, cost $194 per annum, so 776kWh/yr
So this full freezer is cheaper to run than the old fridge.

420L full fridge, about 10 years old (pidgeon pair with freezer), normal use, cost $93 per annum, so 372kWh/yr

163L keg king fridge, set to 6c, door not opened during test, no beers poured, cost $62, so 248kWh/yr


I've got a new 617L fridge to test soon, but it won't be for a couple of days as I don't want to reset the ice maker at this point (trying to get the ice bin full of ice, and turning it off resets the ice maker for 12hours). 

Off to test my computers 

QldKev


----------



## robbo5253 (23/9/12)

Interesting read Kev and something I have been thinking of doing for a while. 

Someone at work has one of the clipsal devices below which is installed by an electrician and then tells you on a display how much you are using at anyone time so if you want you can turn certain items off and see what it saves you.
I think they are around the $150-$200 but can give a big saving over time 

Clipsal meter

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## QldKev (23/9/12)

robbo5253 said:


> Interesting read Kev and something I have been thinking of doing for a while.
> 
> Someone at work has one of the clipsal devices below which is installed by an electrician and then tells you on a display how much you are using at anyone time so if you want you can turn certain items off and see what it saves you.
> I think they are around the $150-$200 but can give a big saving over time
> ...



Glad you've got something out of it. I was hoping a few people will get ideas from the stats. 

I've got one of the Gov Climate Smart Home meters, but I find it pretty ordinary. Unless I turn off all the fridges etc it's forever jumping around. Also it only gives an instantaneous reading, and a total usage for the household. So you can't monitor just one individual device over 24hours unless you turn off everything else and go away for the period. But for total home monitoring it is great. 

I've already updated my main house fridge (last minute bargain on ebay, a couple year old double door fridge with cold water and ice for cheap), then the old main fridge and freezer can be used in the brewery to replace the 450L, and the 320L fermenting fridge above. 

I plugged my pc in to the Belkin this morning, it's looking very scary at the moment. At idle it's 150watt and playing a game it goes over 300watts. Since this morning it's saying the average is $359 per year. I can run a couple of fridges for the same power, not looking forward to trying the sons higher powered pc. 

QldKev


----------



## Gerardic (24/9/12)

This thread inspired me to get a meter and be more energy efficient.

Originally I was going after a vintage fridge for my fermenting fridge, but then I realised I kinda need two so probably will look at a freezer for fermenting, and use the vintage fridge for the kegs and bottled beers, a beer fridge. But now seeing that the vintage fridge may be better suited for fermenting to keep costs down.

I guess I will do some experimenting once I get a meter.

Although here is a few tips that I noticed from some of your photos that will help cut electricity use; Despite what hte manual says, it is best to have 15cm at least from back of fridge to wall, and 6cm space on sides. This helps cooling down more, as the motor warms up the air in the small space. 
Or at least that is what I was told and taught, so i am interested to see if it is true for others?

Worth dusting the coil and motor time to time, say 6 months.


----------



## QldKev (26/9/12)

For those that are interested in household checking power usage, I'll post my non-fridge results too.

*Fridges*

450+ upside fridge from the 80's?, average over past 24hrs says will cost $243 per annum (based on $0.25c per kWh), so 972kWh/yr
The fridge door was not opened during the test period, so in the real world with warmish kegs being added etc, and summer coming it would be more.

320L fermenting fridge with 2 fermenters sitting stable at 18c, cost $33 per annum, so 132kWh/yr
In about a week I will get some stats on this fridge at 4c

380L upright house freezer, about 10 years old. full of food, normal use for doors opening etc, cost $194 per annum, so 776kWh/yr
So this full freezer is cheaper to run than the old fridge.

420L full fridge, about 10 years old (pidgeon pair with freezer), normal use, cost $93 per annum, so 372kWh/yr

163L keg king fridge, set to 6c, door not opened during test, no beers poured, cost $62, so 248kWh/yr


*Computers*

Since computers vary greatly depending on usage I will list idle (ie sitting in windows), and a couple of usage scenarios

Quad core, GTX260
Idle, 150w
Game, Zero Hour 230w
Game, Racedriver Grid 300w
Overall average over past 3 days heading for $200 per annum, so 800kWh/yr (not actually as bad as I though, but usage on this has been lighter than normal)



QldKev


----------



## edschache (26/9/12)

Interesting reading - thought I'd share some vague stats.

Our electricity bill sits fairly stable around the $150 per quater mark - far cheaper than most people I talk to. There's only 2 of us so that's a good start.

This is what we have:
- almost all lights in the house are energy saving (the others: one I can't reach, one is a flood light for the back yard and the others are on a dimmer and the energy saving bulbs "dimmable" bulbs don't like it). I'm also a little OCD about turning them off when not in the room.
- we have natural gas which we use for the stove and the instant hot water system
- we have a pigeon pair in the kitchen 400ishL each (a little excesive TBH)
- 1 ferment fridge - old bar size freezer. under the house - well ventilated but shaded
- 1 keg fridge - old 300ish L with the floor of the freezer compartment removed to make a single space - runs @ 5 degrees
- no aircon but the house doesn't generally need it, ceiling fans used sparingly
- 36" LED LCD tv
- 'a few' computers etc but only on when in use generally
- Electric urn for BIAB 

We're literally days away from starting a reno which will, amongst other things, involve a new kitchen (requiring a single 800mm fridge/freezer, probably resulting in a brewery upgrade) and a deck with a kegerator  Once we can afford a second tv and a sound system to complete the deck I'll let you know how much the bills have gone up but I think it'll be loose change compared to the mortgage.

Ed


----------



## Maheel (26/9/12)

edschache said:


> Interesting reading - thought I'd share some vague stats.
> 
> Our electricity bill sits fairly stable around the $150 per quater mark - far cheaper than most people I talk to.
> 
> Ed



wish mine was only double that..... thats very low IMO.


----------



## QldKev (27/9/12)

*Fridges*

450+ upside fridge from the 80's?, average over past 24hrs says will cost $243 per annum (based on $0.25c per kWh), so 972kWh/yr
The fridge door was not opened during the test period, so in the real world with warmish kegs being added etc, and summer coming it would be more.

320L fermenting fridge with 2 fermenters sitting stable at 18c, cost $33 per annum, so 132kWh/yr
In about a week I will get some stats on this fridge at 4c

380L upright house freezer, about 10 years old. full of food, normal use for doors opening etc, cost $194 per annum, so 776kWh/yr
So this full freezer is cheaper to run than the old fridge.

420L full fridge, about 10 years old (pidgeon pair with freezer), normal use, cost $93 per annum, so 372kWh/yr

163L keg king fridge, set to 6c, door not opened during test, no beers poured, cost $62, so 248kWh/yr

618L twin side by side with cold water ice maker, <5 years old, normal use, cost $173, so 692kWh/yr (edit: just checked the enerygyrating website and it says 687kWh/yr, so pretty close)
This fridge has separate condenser and fans in both the fridge and freezer which is supposed to be more efficient than the side by side that use a flap to control air from the freezer to keep the fridge cool.

*Computers*

Since computers vary greatly depending on usage I will list idle (ie sitting in windows), and a couple of usage scenarios

Quad core, GTX260
Idle, 150w
Game, Zero Hour 230w
Game, Racedriver Grid 300w
Overall average over past 3 days heading for $200 per annum, so 800kWh/yr (not actually as bad as I though, but usage on this has been lighter than normal)



QldKev


----------



## QldKev (28/9/12)

*Fridges*

450+ upside fridge from the 80's?, average over past 24hrs says will cost $243 per annum (based on $0.25c per kWh), so 972kWh/yr
The fridge door was not opened during the test period, so in the real world with warmish kegs being added etc, and summer coming it would be more.

380L upright house freezer, about 10 years old. full of food, normal use for doors opening etc, cost $194 per annum, so 776kWh/yr
So this full freezer is cheaper to run than the old fridge.

420L full fridge, about 10 years old (pidgeon pair with freezer), normal use, cost $93 per annum, so 372kWh/yr

163L keg king fridge, set to 6c, door not opened during test, no beers poured, cost $62, so 248kWh/yr

618L twin side by side with cold water ice maker, <5 years old, normal use, cost $173, so 692kWh/yr (edit: just checked the enerygyrating website and it says 687kWh/yr, so pretty close)
This fridge has separate condenser and fans in both the fridge and freezer which is supposed to be more efficient than the side by side that use a flap to control air from the freezer to keep the fridge cool.

320L fermenting fridge with 2 fermenters at:
stable at 18c, cost $33 per annum, so 132kWh/yr
24hr period crash chilling from 20c to 4c, cost $237 per annum, so 948kWh/yr _(out of interest I worked out this means the fridge has been on for 60% of the time over the 24hours)_
stable at 4c, TBA


*Computers*

Since computers vary greatly depending on usage I will list idle (ie sitting in windows), and a couple of usage scenarios

Quad core, GTX260
Idle, 150w
Game, Zero Hour 230w
Game, Racedriver Grid 300w
Overall average over past 3 days heading for $200 per annum, so 800kWh/yr (not actually as bad as I though, but usage on this has been lighter than normal)

i5, GTX570
TBA


*BioCycle*
TBA


Fridges will draw more power the warmer it is. To give you an idea of current temps todays forecast is 14c/26c

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (30/9/12)

Added the 4c for the fermenting fridge, the fermenting fridge fan and the BioCycle readings.


*Fridges*

450+ upside fridge from the 80's?, average over past 24hrs says will cost $243 per annum (based on $0.25c per kWh), so 972kWh/yr
The fridge door was not opened during the test period, so in the real world with warmish kegs being added etc, and summer coming it would be more.

380L upright house freezer, about 10 years old. full of food, normal use for doors opening etc, cost $194 per annum, so 776kWh/yr
So this full freezer is cheaper to run than the old fridge.

420L full fridge, about 10 years old (pidgeon pair with freezer), normal use, cost $93 per annum, so 372kWh/yr

163L keg king fridge, set to 6c, door not opened during test, no beers poured, cost $62, so 248kWh/yr

618L twin side by side with cold water ice maker, <5 years old, normal use, cost $173, so 692kWh/yr (edit: just checked the enerygyrating website and it says 687kWh/yr, so pretty close)
This fridge has separate condenser and fans in both the fridge and freezer which is supposed to be more efficient than the side by side that use a flap to control air from the freezer to keep the fridge cool.

320L fermenting fridge with 2 fermenters at:
stable at 18c, cost $33 per annum, so 132kWh/yr
24hr period crash chilling from 20c to 4c, cost $237 per annum, so 948kWh/yr _(out of interest I worked out this means the fridge has been on for 60% of the time over the 24hours)_
stable at 4c, $142, 568kWh/yr

Fan in fermenting fridge. 
Standard 12cm pc fan mounted from an old 12v dc power pack, running all the time. This one was a surprise to me, I will change it to only come on with the fridge. 
cost $8.91, so 35.64kWh/yr



*Computers*

Since computers vary greatly depending on usage I will list idle (ie sitting in windows), and a couple of usage scenarios

Quad core, GTX260
Idle, 150w
Game, Zero Hour 230w
Game, Racedriver Grid 300w
Overall average over past 3 days heading for $200 per annum, so 800kWh/yr (not actually as bad as I though, but usage on this has been lighter than normal)

i5, GTX570
TBA


*BioCycle*
$170 per annum, so 681kWh/yr
I don't think it pumped out during the test period, but the pump doesn't run for that long so should not be that much extra.

*HWS*
Solar hot water with storage tank on the ground level. 
Booster has never been switched on, don't even know if it works lol. I assume this will be low as it should only be a pump to recirculate the water.
TBA




Fridges will draw more power the warmer it is. To give you an idea of current temps forecast average for the period is around 14c/26c

QldKev


----------



## fraser_john (30/9/12)

Take a look the results of my experimental results on my fridge here

Results were compared using standard fridge, adding extra insulation, adding fan outside on coils, adding fan inside and combinations.

By having fan inside, outside and extra insulation, total running cost is about 50% of the plain fridge!


----------



## QldKev (30/9/12)

fraser_john said:


> Take a look the results of my experimental results on my fridge here
> 
> Results were compared using standard fridge, adding extra insulation, adding fan outside on coils, adding fan inside and combinations.
> 
> By having fan inside, outside and extra insulation, total running cost is about 50% of the plain fridge!



I remember reading it, maybe I'll have try some experiments. With your one getting hit with direct sun it would cause a huge difference with the insulation on that side. I know when my keg king fridge gets hit with the morning sun if no-one has closed the blinds (fridge is 4m away from the window) and it shoots up to 11c with the compressor running.

Only thing soon I won't have any older style fridges with the cooling fins at the back. Did you switch the fans on/off with the fridgemate when running the fridge? Also was the energy meter also calculating for the fans draw? 

Hopefully at the end with all these ideas I should be able to save a couple of hundred $ a year in power.

QldKev


----------



## fraser_john (30/9/12)

QldKev said:


> <snip>
> 
> Did you switch the fans on/off with the fridgemate when running the fridge? Also was the energy meter also calculating for the fans draw?
> 
> <snip>



Yes, the fans & fridge and on a power strip and the fridgemate controls the powerstrip. The power meter was connected at the wall outlet -> power meter -> fridgemate -> powerstrip -> fridge/fans arrangement. 

So the two 15watt desk fans power consumption is taken into account.


----------



## QldKev (3/10/12)

Added second computer... Ouch!


*Fridges*

450+ upside fridge from the 80's?, average over past 24hrs says will cost $243 per annum (based on $0.25c per kWh), so 972kWh/yr
The fridge door was not opened during the test period, so in the real world with warmish kegs being added etc, and summer coming it would be more.

380L upright house freezer, about 10 years old. full of food, normal use for doors opening etc, cost $194 per annum, so 776kWh/yr
So this full freezer is cheaper to run than the old fridge.

420L full fridge, about 10 years old (pidgeon pair with freezer), normal use, cost $93 per annum, so 372kWh/yr

163L keg king fridge, set to 6c, door not opened during test, no beers poured, cost $62, so 248kWh/yr

618L twin side by side with cold water ice maker, <5 years old, normal use, cost $173, so 692kWh/yr (edit: just checked the enerygyrating website and it says 687kWh/yr, so pretty close)
This fridge has separate condenser and fans in both the fridge and freezer which is supposed to be more efficient than the side by side that use a flap to control air from the freezer to keep the fridge cool.

320L fermenting fridge with 2 fermenters at:
stable at 18c, cost $33 per annum, so 132kWh/yr
24hr period crash chilling from 20c to 4c, cost $237 per annum, so 948kWh/yr _(out of interest I worked out this means the fridge has been on for 60% of the time over the 24hours)_
stable at 4c, $142, 568kWh/yr

Fan in fermenting fridge. 
Standard 12cm pc fan mounted from an old 12v dc power pack, running all the time. This one was a surprise to me, I will change it to only come on with the fridge. 
cost $8.91, so 35.64kWh/yr



*Computers*

Since computers vary greatly depending on usage I will list idle (ie sitting in windows), and a couple of usage scenarios

Quad core, GTX260
Idle, 150w
Game, Zero Hour 230w
Game, Racedriver Grid 300w
Overall average over past 3 days heading for $200 per annum, so 800kWh/yr (not actually as bad as I though, but usage on this has been lighter than normal)

i5, GTX570
Off, 5w
Idle, 224w
Game, RuneScape 250w
Game, WOW 310w
Overall average cost $410 per annum, so 1640kWh/yr (Ouch, who would have though the most expensive item to run)


*BioCycle*
$170 per annum, so 681kWh/yr
I don't think it pumped out during the test period, but the pump doesn't run for that long so should not be that much extra.

*HWS*
Solar hot water with storage tank on the ground level. 
Booster has never been switched on, don't even know if it works lol. I assume this will be low as it should only be a pump to recirculate the water.
TBA




Fridges will draw more power the warmer it is. To give you an idea of current temps forecast average for the period is around 14c/26c

QldKev


----------



## 1975sandman (3/10/12)

Great read Kev!

Wish I could get those figures for running a fridge or 2, we pay 40c/kw here flat rate. Just went up at the start of the financial year. Bastards!


----------



## QldKev (3/10/12)

lazy brew said:


> Great read Kev!
> 
> Wish I could get those figures for running a fridge or 2, we pay 40c/kw here flat rate. Just went up at the start of the financial year. Bastards!



40c ouch, I though we had it bad at just short of 25c

Hopefully we are on the correct path to savings. The wife has wanted a newer fridge for the kitchen for a while, so I picked up the 618L fridge/freezer to replace the older pigeon pair. Then the pidgeon pair can be moved to the brewery to replace the old style fridges I have there. I wasn't sure how much difference the newer fridge/freezer with the auto ice maker and water would be against a 10 year old pigeon pair. Just in power savings from doing the fridge swaps we should pay off the cost of the 618L within 2 years. (would be 12 years if I paid new price for the same fridge, but then I wouldn't pay >$3,000 for a fridge)

Also worked out just by the son turning off his gaming pc when not using it we stand to save $450 a year  
Plus me ensuring my pc is not left on all the time we should save another at least $100. 

It looks like we are heading to save about 1/4 of our bill over-all from the fridges and pc changes, so the $20 for the device was a good investment.

QldKev


----------



## Nick JD (3/10/12)

QldKev said:


> 40c ouch, I though we had it bad at just short of 25c
> 
> Hopefully we are on the correct path to savings. The wife has wanted a newer fridge for the kitchen for a while, so I picked up the 618L fridge/freezer to replace the older pigeon pair. Then the pidgeon pair can be moved to the brewery to replace the old style fridges I have there. I wasn't sure how much difference the newer fridge/freezer with the auto ice maker and water would be against a 10 year old pigeon pair. Just in power savings from doing the fridge swaps we should pay off the cost of the 618L within 2 years. (would be 12 years if I paid new price for the same fridge, but then I wouldn't pay >$3,000 for a fridge)
> 
> ...



Great info, Kev. I especially like that if we all go out and get a second-hand fridge that's only a year or two old - it's essentially free.


----------



## QldKev (3/10/12)

Nick JD said:


> Great info, Kev. I especially like that if we all go out and get a second-hand fridge that's only a year or two old - it's essentially free.




That's what I'm finding. A free fridge works out expensive, and a newer fridge may cost up front but it saves longer term. Also if you don't need freezer space a straight fridge or chest freezer conversion is a lot cheaper to run. My 2 year payback for the purchased fridge works out good, it is replacing the kitchen ones (although we are going from a 800L pair down to a 618L), but included in that pay back period is the benefit of having the ex-kitchen fridges to upgrade my brewery ones hence saving there too.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (3/10/12)

QldKev said:


> 40c ouch, I though we had it bad at just short of 25c
> 
> Hopefully we are on the correct path to savings. The wife has wanted a newer fridge for the kitchen for a while, so I picked up the 618L fridge/freezer to replace the older pigeon pair. Then the pidgeon pair can be moved to the brewery to replace the old style fridges I have there. I wasn't sure how much difference the newer fridge/freezer with the auto ice maker and water would be against a 10 year old pigeon pair. Just in power savings from doing the fridge swaps we should pay off the cost of the 618L within 2 years. (would be 12 years if I paid new price for the same fridge, but then I wouldn't pay >$3,000 for a fridge)
> 
> ...




oops, that should read $250 a year. Still an awesome saving though.

QldKev


----------



## Maheel (18/10/12)

Hey Kev 

are any of the fridges you tested running a STC etc? i was wondering if the STC would cause more power to be consumed or less or same?

eg would using a 2deg "spread" on the desired temp cost you more than that of a normal fridge thermostat etc


----------



## Yob (18/10/12)

Maheel said:


> eg would using a 2deg "spread" on the desired temp cost you more than that of a normal fridge thermostat etc



That's what I have my fridge variable set to. Not quantified by data but my impression is that the compressor runs less than if let to run on its own cycle


----------



## QldKev (19/10/12)

Maheel said:


> Hey Kev
> 
> are any of the fridges you tested running a STC etc? i was wondering if the STC would cause more power to be consumed or less or same?
> 
> eg would using a 2deg "spread" on the desired temp cost you more than that of a normal fridge thermostat etc



Only the 320L fermenting fridge is running one, and it's set to a Hy (spread) value of 1. I think running the stc-1000 potentially could save power. Itself it only consumes minimal, but most fridges run heaters to prevent the gas from freezing up when it's not running. Using the stc-1000 kills the power, hence stops the heater from running. Could be an issue if your fridge is in a really cold spot, but I think inside isn't an issue. 

Having a further spread compared to a close on I don't think would save power. It does mean the compressor cycles less, but when it runs it runs for longer heating the condenser up more and the hotter the condenser the less efficient the fridge. 

QldKev


----------



## petesbrew (19/10/12)

The power company I work for ran a 2nd fridge survey a year or so ago, giving us a data logger for a month.
I've got an old 250L Kelvinator with internal freezer, run through a fridgemate set at 4 degrees C.

Turned out at it was costing me a whopping total of $47/year... that's barely $4 month.
The average cost for the survey was $116/year.


----------



## QldKev (19/10/12)

petesbrew said:


> The power company I work for ran a 2nd fridge survey a year or so ago, giving us a data logger for a month.
> I've got an old 250L Kelvinator with internal freezer, run through a fridgemate set at 4 degrees C.
> 
> Turned out at it was costing me a whopping total of $47/year... that's barely $4 month.
> The average cost for the survey was $116/year.



They say modern fridges are a lot more efficient. When you compare your 250L fridge/freezer @ $47 a year, say at 25c kWh = 188kWhr/yr. A brand new 250L fridge is spec'd at 414kWhr/yr, so over twice the power requirement of your one. Even the keg king at just 163L and only a fridge without the freezer, mine is drawing $63. So much for modern fridges being more efficient. 

Do you know what $ per kw/hr the data loggers were set to?

QldKev


----------



## petesbrew (19/10/12)

QldKev said:


> They say modern fridges are a lot more efficient. When you compare your 250L fridge/freezer @ $47 a year, say at 25c kWh = 188kWhr/yr. A brand new 250L fridge is spec'd at 414kWhr/yr, so over twice the power requirement of your one. Even the keg king at just 163L and only a fridge without the freezer, mine is drawing $63. So much for modern fridges being more efficient.
> 
> Do you know what $ per kw/hr the data loggers were set to?
> 
> QldKev


I reckon it says a lot for the fridgemates too, being able to set the fridge accurately rather than a vague "max/min dial" in the fridge.
I let them know this was running through a fridgemate before the survey, which they were happy with.
For the record, the estimated yearly consumption was 248kwh @ a 19c/kwh tariff.


----------



## Maheel (19/10/12)

QldKev said:


> Only the 320L fermenting fridge is running one, and it's set to a Hy (spread) value of 1. I think running the stc-1000 potentially could save power. Itself it only consumes minimal, but most fridges run heaters to prevent the gas from freezing up when it's not running. Using the stc-1000 kills the power, hence stops the heater from running. Could be an issue if your fridge is in a really cold spot, but I think inside isn't an issue.
> 
> Having a further spread compared to a close on I don't think would save power. It does mean the compressor cycles less, but when it runs it runs for longer heating the condenser up more and the hotter the condenser the less efficient the fridge.
> 
> QldKev



Thanks Kev 

i just picked up a freebie for a new keggorator and thought it was a dud (low gas / always running) but it seems to be OK and is now running "as normal" 
and was thinking i would install the STC-1000 (but need to order another from HK...). 

it's one of the "fan forced" styles and interestingly you can "feel" the cold on the back of the fridge where the fans are blowing it "down"
i was thinking sheeting the back area with some Styro-foam that might improve the performance as long as i don't sheet over the outer coils.

it's got the "coils" inside the side walls and you could / can feel the heat 
i often wonder why they build them into the walls now as the fridge would have to "fight" this residual heat compared to the older exterior rear coils.
i guess it protects the coils when moving ? 

I need to borrow one of those energy meter things..


----------



## QldKev (23/10/12)

Added Washing machine, and HWS


*Fridges*
Fridges will draw more power the warmer it is. To give you an idea of current temps forecast average for the period is around min 14c/ max 26c

450+ upside fridge from the 80's?, average over past 24hrs says will cost $243 per annum (based on $0.25c per kWh), so 972kWh/yr
The fridge door was not opened during the test period, so in the real world with warmish kegs being added etc, and summer coming it would be more.

380L upright house freezer, about 10 years old. full of food, normal use for doors opening etc, cost $194 per annum, so 776kWh/yr
So this full freezer is cheaper to run than the old fridge.

420L full fridge, about 10 years old (pidgeon pair with freezer), normal use, cost $93 per annum, so 372kWh/yr

163L keg king fridge, set to 6c, door not opened during test, no beers poured, cost $62, so 248kWh/yr

618L twin side by side with cold water ice maker, <5 years old, normal use, cost $173, so 692kWh/yr (edit: just checked the enerygyrating website and it says 687kWh/yr, so pretty close)
This fridge has separate condenser and fans in both the fridge and freezer which is supposed to be more efficient than the side by side that use a flap to control air from the freezer to keep the fridge cool.

320L fermenting fridge with 2 fermenters at:
stable at 18c, cost $33 per annum, so 132kWh/yr
24hr period crash chilling from 20c to 4c, cost $237 per annum, so 948kWh/yr _(out of interest I worked out this means the fridge has been on for 60% of the time over the 24hours)_
stable at 4c, $142, 568kWh/yr

Fan in fermenting fridge.
Standard 12cm pc fan mounted from an old 12v dc power pack, running all the time. This one was a surprise to me, I will change it to only come on with the fridge.
cost $8.91, so 35.64kWh/yr



*Computers*
Since computers vary greatly depending on usage I will list idle (ie sitting in windows), and a couple of usage scenarios

Quad core, GTX260
Idle, 150w
Game, Zero Hour 230w
Game, Racedriver Grid 300w
Overall average over past 3 days heading for $200 per annum, so 800kWh/yr (not actually as bad as I though, but usage on this has been lighter than normal)

i5, GTX570
Off, 5w
Idle, 224w
Game, RuneScape 250w
Game, WOW 310w
Overall average cost $410 per annum, so 1640kWh/yr (Ouch, who would have though the most expensive item to run)


*BioCycle*
$170 per annum, so 681kWh/yr
I don't think it pumped out during the test period, but the pump doesn't run for that long so should not be that much extra.


*Washing Machine*
7kg top loader, full water level, cold wash only
$15 per annum, so 60kWh/yr
Less than I thought.


*HWS*
Solar hot water with storage tank on the ground level.
Booster has never been switched on, don't even know if it works lol. I assume this will be low as it should only be a pump to recirculate the water.
Tested over 4 days, average 2.546kWh/day (remember booster on the tank is OFF)
$232 per annum, so 929kWh/yr


I don't get the Solar hot water. The booster is off at the wall where it goes to the tank. If I turn off the main switch for the HWS in the power box we have cold water after a day or so. I've noticed often after someone has had a shower the meter jumps up to just above 3,000w for a period of time. Why am I running a 3,000w element if I have solar?


QldKev


----------



## tiprya (29/10/12)

Thought I'd add this in:

Today I measured my Braumeister's power consumption for a full batch (20L). Came to 6.2 kWh - so for me around $1.51 per batch.

Pretty good I thought - I was expecting it to cost more. I did a 75 minute boil, with my mash 5/90/10 minutes at 55/67/78 degrees.

Also my aldi wine frige set to 18 degrees in low 20's ambient used around 2 kWh in a bit over a week.


----------



## QldKev (8/1/13)

Though I would post up my theoretical savings so far...

The pigeon pair from the house was moved to the brewery
So in the house
*FROM*
380L upright house freezer, cost $194 per annum
420L full fridge, cost $93 per annum
*TO*
618L twin side by side with cold water ice maker, normal use, cost $173, 
*SAVINGS*
Was (194+93)=287
Now 173
Saving $114 a year 

Using old pigeon pair freezer as keggerator replacement
*FROM*
450+ upside fridge from the 80's?, cost $243 per annum 
*TO*
380L upright house freezer, about 10 years old. (this was $194 at freezer temp) $110 a year (and dropping as I had door open for a few hours mounting kegs supports etc.)
*SAVINGS*
Was 243
Now 110
Saving $133 a year

Using old pigeon pair fridge as fermenting fridge replacement
*FROM*
stable at 18c, cost $33 per annum, so 132kWh/yr
stable at 4c, $142, 568kWh/yr
If I apply 1/4 of the time at 4c I average it to $60 a year
*TO*
I'll assume cost 30 per annum at 18c
420L full fridge, about 10 years old (pidgeon pair with freezer), normal use, cost $93 per annum, so our 4c
If I apply 1/4 of the time at 4c I average it to $45 a year
*SAVINGS*
Was 60
Now $45
Saving $15 a year (wow, but I have gone from a old fridge to a cleaner looking one, which is bigger inside so I can get an extra fermenter in)

TOTAL savings $262 a year. 

The wife got an upgraded double door fridge with ice and water makers and is happy. Although technically we lost 100L fridge/freezer space here.
I got an upgraded kegerator. Although I lost 100L space, everything does still fit. My hops have moved from freezer storage to fridge storage so it may have an impact on how many years they can be kept. 
I got an updated fermenting fridge, which I can now fit 3 fermenters rather than the 2 in the old setup.

In this case the new (second hand, a couple of year old) fridge will pay itself of within 2 years. 
BUT if I had purchased the exact same fridge brand new it would have taken over 12 years to break even. 


QldKev


----------

